# Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

for our feature presentation we have a 2.5L swap into an mk4 GTI








here are some pictures of the BT 1.8t coming out
























































now here are some pictures with the 1.8T removed and the dirty ass engine bay
























and now here are some pictures of the cleaned up engine bay with fresh paint on the frame rails http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























































and now................pictures of the 2.5L in the car


























































































































































_Modified by [email protected] at 8:40 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

nice


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

Oh Sh*it. Good work guys. Gonna be working on it tomorrow? Maybe ill shoot down to check it out


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Its about time this finally went in








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions ([email protected])*

I think it is cool, but I'm curious what your plans are for it.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

i forsee forced induction


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (mrbikle)*

you guys never fail at shocking me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MKV John at 12:00 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

This may be a dumb question, but why the swap? 
Just for the challenge or is there something the MK4 engine bay will allow that the mkv won't?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Tbugsy)*

but...... 1.8T nevar loses....
looks mad nice though, u guys are crazy









[EDIT]
how does the MKIV feel with the 2.5? is the 2.5 in a MKIV faster than a MKV 2.5? stock vs stock... just curious 


_Modified by mujjuman at 4:24 AM 7-5-2008_


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions ([email protected])*









going to turbo-charge it?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Man I wish I lived closer to you guys!








can't wait to see what becomes of this.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

the car still needs to be wired to run, it will be running n/a to make it to waterfest...but then when it returns home from waterfest yes it will be getting a turbo we already have all the parts to turbo but we can't do everything with in the next two weeks, and why swap it into an mk4 you ask??? cuz we can


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I would like to give some thanks to following companies.
For 2.5 parts, these are the guys that are going to make it happen.
http://www.eurojetracing.com
http://www.inaengineering.com
http://www.southbendclutch.com
http://www.sstune.com

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Andre, your crazy haha!! i have to see this; keep it up man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## akeem (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*

Were custom mounts required for this? Sorry I am a former honda guy, I am not to familiar with these swaps


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (akeem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akeem* »_Were custom mounts required for this? Sorry I am a former honda guy, I am not to familiar with these swaps

no custom mounts, its just a mix of mounts from 2 different vw's


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
http://www.sstune.com

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bro I told you to ****ING CALL ME!!!!!








Thats balls I love it!
p.s. The package arrived from a certain UK company.Fun time?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

the only modifications we had to do was to the 02J bell housing other than that everything bolts right up, we also used a southbend clutch system http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Mind sharing what you had to do with the o2j bellhousing to make it fit? And what clutch did you use? Stock o2j or the mk5?


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

now if only this motor would fit into a mk2? hmmm i dont see why not now. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

WHAT!!!!!!!
nice work, can't wait to see it done!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (anti bling)*

ive got an extra 2.5 that I'de just love to shove in my Caddy.... nice work guys...
now that we know it will bolt up to a 02J.... The former TT owner in me wants to see one in a mk1 TT with Haldex


----------



## zakattak (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

it always makes me happy in the pants to see the 2.5 doin stuff. thanks for the pix.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (zakattak)*

looks like this GTI has been hit in the front.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_Mind sharing what you had to do with the o2j bellhousing to make it fit? And what clutch did you use? Stock o2j or the mk5?

their is a 5" section on the top of the bell housing that is already shaved off and flush with the rest of the bolt holes on the mk5 trans so you need to grind it down on the 02j trans to make it the same size as the rabbit trans, it's just extra material no use for it, and the clutch setup we used is the g60 flywheel/southbend clutch that was on the 1.8T that we pulled out of the car


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_looks like this GTI has been hit in the front.....









yes the previous owner of the car was in an accident this is how it looked before we cleaned it up


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

VW Yellow Spray cleaner


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yes the previous owner of the car was in an accident this is how it looked before we cleaned it up


its amazing what a little fresh paint will do...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_looks like this GTI has been hit in the front.....









I was trying to cover up the dent with a new engine..


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

you guys are nuts, i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will you guys be going with the C2 turbo kit or a custom setup?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I was trying to cover up the dent with a new engine..









30min and some Evercoat Metal Glaze.... and that rail would look good as new..... but Im not sure how much you see once the radiator support is all bolted up...
Its weird how much longer those rails are compared to the MkV rails....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (das pui)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das pui* »_you guys are nuts, i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will you guys be going with the C2 turbo kit or a custom setup?









lol That depends. Are they still giving out free beetle covers with the kit?


----------



## splinterz88 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions ([email protected])*

subscribed!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

standalone? Or daring the harness swap for the i5 swap


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_standalone? Or daring the harness swap for the i5 swap

harness/ecu swap is honestly not hard at all to swap over, we weighed in our options and decided to take the motec sem out of the mk4 and install in on the rabbit so the rabbit can stay dbw














and we are swapping the 034efi from the rabbit to the mk4 now so we can leave it dbc







yes we are crazy but thats how we do....whats up next for me personally??? i am thinking of welding shut my fsi injectors holes and having a custom intake mani made with regular style injectors and maybe a little motec for myself


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

suscribed.


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
harness/ecu swap is honestly not hard at all to swap over, we weighed in our options and decided to take the motec sem out of the mk4 and install in on the rabbit so the rabbit can stay dbw














and we are swapping the 034efi from the rabbit to the mk4 now so we can leave it dbc







yes we are crazy but thats how we do....whats up next for me personally??? i am thinking of welding shut my fsi injectors holes and having a custom intake mani made with regular style injectors and maybe a little motec for myself









someone who had a 335 swap to put in another bmw was going to do the same thing. good luck with that.










_Modified by Turbo Bora GLI at 4:37 PM 7-6-2008_


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_
someone who had a 335 swap to put in another bmw was going to do he same thing. good luck with that.









haha i remember that guy


----------



## TheGrantEffect (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions (TheGrantEffect)*

so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diceman469 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions (Lower it!!)*

I've been wondering if this would fit in a mk1
I wish I had more fabbing skillz


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions (diceman469)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diceman469* »_I've been wondering if this would fit in a mk1
I wish I had more fabbing skillz

no reason it won't all you need to do is make 3 custom mounts


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions ([email protected])*

i am pissed off you guys never called me i woulda came and helped. your just mad because i always ran more cylinders then you guys


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_i am pissed off you guys never called me i woulda came and helped. your just mad because i always ran more cylinders then you guys









i did call you, you little girl







go run some numbers we have been chasing for over a year now


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions ([email protected])*

I checked out the car today and its comming along great, theres really not too much to finish until its running


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_I checked out the car today and its comming along great, theres really not too much to finish until its running

just wiring, a couple coolant lines and a dipstick


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_I checked out the car today and its comming along great, theres really not too much to finish until its running

Matt, thanks for helping out today.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions (Audi4u)*

andre to bad your neighbor is such a bitch, we could setup a nice little shop with your big ass driveway and large 2 car garage


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Matt, thanks for helping out today.

No problem man, anytime. And for Jeff hell yea we should take his neighbor out haha


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice work guys, seriously you guys are crazy and I would like to say one thing about these two guys; They are always there to help and answer any questions you may have, Andre has had a great deal of advice for me during my whole ordeal and still continue's to help me out whenever possible. Jeff (even tho I have yet to meet him personally) has been great to answer questions that I had and continue to have about certain things. Again thanks a lot guys and good luck with all the great and crazy things you guys are doing. I love every minute of it


----------



## GT42R32deepblue (Feb 29, 2008)

u got to much time on your hands andre... ask for some overtime over there at your job...lol


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_andre to bad your neighbor is such a bitch, we could setup a nice little shop with your big ass driveway and large 2 car garage









A black man having problems with neighbours?Dude try and use some of that Jamaican heritage you were born and bred with....
Throw some rocks in his ass.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Throw some rocks in his ass.


----------



## 2doorV6 (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions ([email protected])*

awesome project ,


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corruptkid* »_Nice work guys, seriously you guys are crazy and I would like to say one thing about these two guys; They are always there to help and answer any questions you may have, Andre has had a great deal of advice for me during my whole ordeal and still continue's to help me out whenever possible. Jeff (even tho I have yet to meet him personally) has been great to answer questions that I had and continue to have about certain things. Again thanks a lot guys and good luck with all the great and crazy things you guys are doing. I love every minute of it

Thanks for the kind words, always happy to help

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
A black man having problems with neighbours?Dude try and use some of that Jamaican heritage you were born and bred with....
Throw some rocks in his ass.

Bitch...lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions (Audi4u)*

turbo manifold anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
lol That depends. Are they still giving out free beetle covers with the kit?









That was us and yeah we still are.
Good to see this swap going on. Should make the 2.5 even more popular in the long run


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That was us and yeah we still are.
Good to see this swap going on. Should make the 2.5 even more popular in the long run









Yea I hope so.
How are those cams coming? 
I have a special request.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3878298
perfect turbo for this swap. GT4067R


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3878298
perfect turbo for this swap. GT4067R

thats a T4 his manifold is T3, although that turbo would be awesome...o well third time is a charm i guess the next turbo 2.5 we do should be T4...hey andre got any spare motors


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3878298
perfect turbo for this swap. GT4067R

Is that a custom turbo? It not listed on garrett's site,
and a 67mm intake wheel seems kinda small.
Or am I missing something?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh I see it the turbo is probably the GT4094R
It a 94mm exducer wheel with a 67 inducer. good for 800hp.........
nuts


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_thats a T4 his manifold is T3, although that turbo would be awesome 

you guys can make an adapter flange









_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Is that a custom turbo? It not listed on garrett's site

don't know. my friend was going to use it on his vrt, but is selling everything to buy a house


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

here is that picture andre








i ordered 2,4, and 19 for you


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks. 
does 9 go to the water pump?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

not sure but i think so


----------



## strklyeuro1188 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so the 1.8t is up for donation right?
or straight trade?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (strklyeuro1188)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strklyeuro1188* »_sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so the 1.8t is up for donation right?
or straight trade?









it's going to me in payment for labor on the 2.5


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Lol I really want to sell it or part it out.
I'M BROKE. lol
If anyone can help me locating a couple parts. 
I need a DBC vr6 throttlebody and a fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Yea I hope so.
How are those cams coming? 
I have a special request.

Got a few things brewing.
What's your request? Feel free to IM me.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I will post here are also IM you.
Is there any way you can make a cam with a one window rotor?
The reason I'm asking is because there have been some thread floating around about using megasuirt or other standalone system on the 2.5 motor and that would expand the options.
I can get you the needed info if you interested in looking into it.
Fortunate for me I have probably the only two systems that can run the motor as it sits. But a 1 window cam rotor would bring more options to the table. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Ah, just responded, but this post explains it better.
I imagine it wouldn't be too hard to have one machined, but do you really think there'd be a demand? I imagine over time as more people go standalone it'd be a nice piece to have


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Lol I really want to sell it or part it out.
I'M BROKE. lol
If anyone can help me locating a couple parts. 
I need a DBC vr6 throttlebody and a fuel pressure regulator.

i will work on the throttle body i might even have one in stock. fuel pressure regulator you took already







ill see if one of my buddies has one lying around to donate. if you need anything i might have or can get hit me up andre. you never call anymore. i would play the cause i am white card but its getting old. i have to think of a new one


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

we are affraid to talk to mr.11's...we can't catch you


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
i will work on the throttle body i might even have one in stock. fuel pressure regulator you took already








ill see if one of my buddies has one lying around to donate. if you need anything i might have or can get hit me up andre. you never call anymore. i would play the cause i am white card but its getting old. i have to think of a new one









HAHAHHAHAHA








You guys are the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ps I just called you ass and no answer. damn verizon!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ah, just responded, but this post explains it better.
I imagine it wouldn't be too hard to have one machined, but do you really think there'd be a demand? I imagine over time as more people go standalone it'd be a nice piece to have









I think there will be soon enough. I about that time for these cars to come off lease. The hardcore guys are around the corner. There are a few guys in my area that are craving for some power but the parts just don't exist.
Out of good faith, Even though I don't need it I would pre order a cam for you. 
Call it putting my money where my mouth is.
I believe in the 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

you should start another project and put your 20/20 Turbo in the MKIII


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_you should start another project and put your AEG/AEB Turbo in the MKIII









i told him the same thing and he yelled at me


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

he has been talking about swaping an engine in there for as long as I have known him, now he has an engine and the skills and he yelled at you? WTF?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I need a DBC vr6 throttlebody and a fuel pressure regulator.

I have them!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Out of good faith, Even though I don't need it I would pre order a cam for you. 
Call it putting my money where my mouth is.
I believe in the 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just a question, NOT tryng to start a fight.
why are you using a log turbo exhaust manifold when you guy were saying that a log manifold could be the cause of the lean problem on a said other car? Just curious. i believe it will work, just wondering why you guy choose to use it. 







keep up the moding!

_Quote, originally posted by *audi4U* »_If everything check out 100% then move to the design of the kit.
1. Turbo log manifold.





_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 10:08 AM 7-8-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_just a question, NOT tryng to start a fight.
why are you using a log turbo exhaust manifold when you guy were saying that a log manifold could be the cause of the lean problem on a said other car? Just curious. i believe it will work, just wondering why you guy choose to use it. 







keep up the moding!
_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 10:08 AM 7-8-2008_

I said it COULD be.
The wastegate and turbo placement is actually behind #3 on this manifold AND I have the ability to trim each cylinder with fuel and timing.
So I'm not worried.








Josh do you have a pic of the c2 manifold to post up. I kinda forgot exactly what it looks like.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I see.
sorry no pictures of one that I have. Pretty much the same as yours pictured but turbo hangs down and the flange is about an inch away from the log. Personally I like it. Solid and great fab work


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EighT6VeeDub (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lol..... what?
This is madness!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Do you bitch as much as I do taking off the middle intake manifold bolt?








Btw that oil filter housing is messed up but I have a couple of tricks up my sleeve


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Do you bitch as much as I do taking off the middle intake manifold bolt?










yes.....


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
yes.....









yeah I made a sweat tool for that one.... its like 2 feet long... haha


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Do you bitch as much as I do taking off the middle intake manifold bolt?








Btw that oil filter housing is messed up but I have a couple of tricks up my sleeve









Damn I dont even rember having an issue with any of the intake mani bolts.
Maybe because i had it on a stand and was able to rotate it.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_









he pulls the engine to change the oil.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

he never had to change the oil APtuning (or whoever you want to concider responsible for the turbo kit) left the oil feed line loose on the turbo so it leaks like a quart of oil in a 50 mile trip







don't forget for fix that while the engine is out andre!!!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I won't blame Aptuning for that. It's clear now to me what really happended.
I forgot to order a vr6 trottle body.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I wasn't going to run the OEM coolant bottle, but its the CHEAPEST way to go.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

borrowing your thread to post a picture andre


----------



## Jaco-Rabbit (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Wow cant wait to see it at waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Jaco-Rabbit)*

Went by andres and finished up most of the stuff that needed to be done and started it for the first time. Heres a video for you all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xOLJ9QSIjI
ENJOY!


_Modified by MattWayMK5 at 9:49 PM 7-12-2008_


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

from 400 hp to 150 great work... turbo this beast sooon


----------



## remedyz12965 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_from 400 hp to 150 great work... turbo this beast sooon

hater....


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sweet


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the car still needs to be wired to run, it will be running n/a to make it to waterfest...but then when it returns home from waterfest yes it will be getting a turbo we already have all the parts to turbo but we can't do everything with in the next two weeks, and why swap it into an mk4 you ask??? cuz we can








 this will be at waterfest? ill be sure to check it out!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the hard work and doin somethign no one else has.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_ this will be at waterfest? ill be sure to check it out!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the hard work and doin somethign no one else has.

Car is up and running and it just has a bunch of small things to be finished and its was all done in about 3 days of real work


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 






















awesome work!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


----------



## byrddub (Sep 9, 2004)

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Im having a hard time finding a stock downpipe to finish the car. 








Maybe I should just dive it open header...lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Im having a hard time finding a stock downpipe to finish the car. 








Maybe I should just dive it open header...lol

maybe you should have picked up the phone at 6am this mourning then


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

damn it was downstairs.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

andre will a flange that fits this work?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yo! I think thats it!
the part number on mine it 1K0 253 115 J
and its abou 2.7" from the center of the bolt to bolt.
fingers crossed..........


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Yo! I think thats it!
the part number on mine it 1K0 253 115 J
and its abou 2.7" from the center of the bolt to bolt.
fingers crossed..........

i am sold out of the 1Ko come take a 1J0 and just see if it fits


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any new news andre?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

hell yes ... open headers


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_any new news andre?

Had to work late today.
Front end is together.
still need to get downpipe fabbed up
and hack off a piece of the intake manifold where the throttlebody hits.
oh and tune it on the way to waterfest..LOL


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Had to work late today.
Front end is together.
still need to get downpipe fabbed up
and hack off a piece of the intake manifold where the throttlebody hits.
oh and tune it on the way to waterfest..LOL


i say you just throw on the dp flange i gave you and dump the exhaust straigt under the car, how does it sound in person with no exhaust?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i say you just throw on the dp flange i gave you and dump the exhaust straigt under the car, how does it sound in person with no exhaust?

like a hyabusa


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

hahaha its loud as hell


----------



## tsalani @ lnt (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Will either of these help?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (tsalani @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsalani @ lnt* »_Will either of these help?

















yes







lol
I fixed the throttle body today. DBC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
all left is the dowpipe


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

looks like you got some competition Dre


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_looks like you got some competition Dre

competition is the wrong word...there should be no competition as far as development is concerned


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

competition is a company that is never willing to share info and lend a helping hand, a company that works with you not against you is community development and only bettering everyone including themselves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

I think he mean't competition in joking way.
he knows I can't loose....lol j/k








I do appreciate lnt's offering to help, unfortunately I have to rig something up because time is against me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I think he mean't competition in joking way.
he knows I can't loose....lol j/k








I do appreciate lnt's offering to help, unfortunately I have to rig something up because time is against me.


every hear of over night shipping $$$$$


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yea dre do it up


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

you got 034 on it yet?


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
every hear of over night shipping $$$$$

i guess you dont know dre that well. he doesnt know what overnight means lol








hope u get it ready for the show dre


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_i guess you dont know dre that well. he doesnt know what overnight means lol









Jeff is his right hand man, Andre is no stranger to spending money


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Car won't make it to waterfest. had a little fire


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

how? what? pictures? reason!?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

forgot to clamp fuel hose. no carnage pics yet. mostly just left side of engine bay behind headlight.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

OHHH, that will do it.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_forgot to clamp fuel hose. no carnage pics yet. mostly just left side of engine bay behind headlight.


That sucks dude. So, are you still going to Waterfest?







I know you said that the rabbit was not ready and you were planning on taking your new project. So, what now?










_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:35 AM 7-18-2008_


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*

andre you got two days Get crack-a-lacking!!!! i better see you down there with or with out a car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
That sucks dude. So, are you still going to Waterfest?







I know you said that the rabbit was not ready and you were planning on taking your new project. So, what now?









_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:35 AM 7-18-2008_

Im going to drive my MK3....lol I own a MK3 MK4 and MK5
No worries, the car will be driving again by next weekend. I already ripped out the damaged stuff.
The car would be running already but I don't have enough of fuel line left


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (audi4u)*

you got time, you could put the 20/20 in the MK3.







I think if we team up Jeff we can get him to do it.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

damn andre, that really sucks, lets get it running again


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

this project is pretty much on the back burner right now, rabbit is back in full swing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
issam it was nice to finally meet you in person over the weekend








i just realized that in back burner their was no pun intended


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_this project is pretty much on the back burner right now, rabbit is back in full swing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
issam it was nice to finally meet you in person over the weekend








i just realized that in back burner their was no pun intended









I still wanted to get the mk4 runnig this weekend.








I still have to get diff done in the mk5
throttle body profiled.
install rod and piston
Install Soutbend clutch
Install Motec Standalone
and some other small stuff.
Car MUST be done AND tuned for H2O!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I still wanted to get the mk4 runnig this weekend.








I still have to get diff done in the mk5
throttle body profiled.
install rod and piston
Install Soutbend clutch
Install Motec Standalone
and some other small stuff.
Car MUST be done AND tuned for H2O!

more like done and tuned with in the next couple weeks so we can start getting new passes in


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
more like done and tuned with in the next couple weeks so we can start getting new passes in

That will work too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

i have all your parts but one tie rod boot will be here tomorrow
i wish my work would pay me salary and leave my "gotomypc.com" activated so i could offer 24/7 support for all my customers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:20 AM 7-24-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Car MUST be done AND tuned for H2O!

When is H20?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=141


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I want to thank tsalani @ lnt for the exhaust flange I needed to complete my mk4 project.
http://www.latenighttuning.com/
Thanks


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Redid the fuel system again. This time let the pump run for an hour straight. This time they are clamped.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Car is up and running again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
going to drop the car off to get the down pipe and exhaust done.


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

Props for doing something that hasn't been done before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, but why the 2.5 and not a 2.0T or a 3.6? Just have it laying around unused and figured why the hell not?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

2.5 is a great motor thats why http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_2.5 is a great motor thats why http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_2.5 is a great motor thats why http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and he could always put a C2 turbo kit on it


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Patryk R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patryk R32* »_and he could always put a C2 turbo kit on it
















lol you are a sick sick man


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*

nice work man!


----------



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (skywalkersgti)*

Don't know enough about this motor, but is it longer than the 4cyl by much? How do the axles fit, need custom? Or is the difference made up in the slight in/out play, and a snugger fit to the RH frame rail?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

width after accesories is the same though, their are no modifications need to make it fit


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

SsTuNE


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*

you're missing a headlamp and a grille.... and your bumper isn't painted








Oh and your airfilter fell off


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you're missing a headlamp and a grille.... and your bumper isn't painted








Oh and your airfilter fell off
















lol did you notice the flat black engine bay...hahahaha


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

what happened to that pretty silver engine bay i spent a day scrubbing and painting


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_what happened to that pretty silver engine bay i spent a day scrubbing and painting









It has been recoated with a custom "high temp" finish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

thats nasty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
lol you are a sick sick man









You are a sad, strange, little man and you have my pity. Farewell.




_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:00 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_








You are a sad, strange, little man and you have my pity. Farewell.
_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:00 PM 8-6-2008_























that just made my night


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (4door1.8T)*

good stuff... keep up the good work...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I don't know how long I can keep this car NA. 
I'm already itching to boost this thing


----------



## DJP944 (Oct 21, 2005)

take the restrictor plate off to giver the silver dragon a little more juice. but keep it on the down low because its not exactly legal


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I'm already itching to boost this thing


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I2.5 + gt3071r =








lol decisions


----------



## prodigymb (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I2.5 + gt3071r =








lol decisions
do itt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (prodigymb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *prodigymb* »_do itt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

update: Car was out on the road loud as a mother Butter







. lol it almost caught on fire again! Just a few little things Andre needs to wrap up! me and him have some really crappy camera phone videos lol. Did they finish up on the downpipe today?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Down pipe is done.
Thanks to Azevedo Motorsports
some small issues to finish and its dyno time!


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Down pipe is done.
Thanks to Azevedo Motorsports
some small issues to finish and its dyno time!

Woot Woot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I forgot my mk4 tranny has extra long gears








With that being said, throwing the turbo on in a couple weeks.


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I forgot my mk4 tranny has extra long gears








With that being said, throwing the turbo on in a couple weeks.
tru, now you can put that c2 kit you got to use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I forgot my mk4 tranny has extra long gears










yeah I miss my Mk4 gears...







that thing turbo should be great fun.....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

I have even longer gears than that. Its has a 3.39 R&P


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

yay mk3 VR gears!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I finally opened it up on the street today.. I am VERY impressed! Even with the long gears the car is moves! 
Just need someone just to video it for me.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

does it feel better in the MKIV?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_does it feel better in the MKIV?

Well....Its not tuned at all
I have no idea what my afr is 
Timing is only a little over 20 degrees at WOT
And I still didn't hook up the variable cam solenoid.
So to answer you question right now i can't give an honest answer. the mk4 as it sits is slightly lighter than the mk5, and lso i dont remember how the mk5 felt with 150 hp.
once i finish the tune im going to rev it to 7500 on the dyno to see the power curve.
Oh btw there is absolutely NO rev hang lol


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

don't you have a Zetronix wideband?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

Heres a video clip I took at Dres tonight of a 1st and 2nd gear pull on the street in the car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l5aZNtAQA8
Enjoy guys!


_Modified by MattWayMK5 at 12:47 PM 8-10-2008_


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

nice, it sounds good is the exhaust still open?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_nice, it sounds good is the exhaust still open?

3" exhaust no resonator(yet) I will add it soon. It's quieter driving around than the 1.8t was. kinda weird, must be a 2.5 thing


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
3" exhaust no resonator(yet) I will add it soon. It's quieter driving around than the 1.8t was. kinda weird, must be a 2.5 thing









IM surprised its quieter than a turbo car, i cant wait to build an exhaust for my rabbit im waiting to get chipped first to deal with any lean problems from the intake and exhaust.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_
IM surprised its quieter than a turbo car, i cant wait to build an exhaust for my rabbit im waiting to get chipped first to deal with any lean problems from the intake and exhaust.


I am using less timing to idle and drive the motor, I'm sure that why.
on the 2.0/20v motor I idled the motor @ 900rpm with 18degrees of timing.
on the 2.5/20v motor I idle the motor @ 900rpm with -10degrees








The motor runs soooo smooth.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_

I am using less timing to idle and drive the motor, I'm sure that why.
on the 2.0/20v motor I idled the motor @ 900rpm with 18degrees of timing.
on the 2.5/20v motor I idle the motor @ 900rpm with -10degrees








The motor runs soooo smooth.

Yup that will do it







I ran my old 1.8t with an open 3 inch downpipe for about a month when i broke the flex pipe. Start up on cold morning would rattle all the windows in the house haha


----------



## mmentone (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

so if you can stuff the 2.5 in a mk4 you think it will fit in a mk3?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (mmentone)*

don't think stuff is the appropriate word as the 2.5 fits like its at home. 1.8t, VR6, 2.0 all fit in MKIV's and MKIII's, don't see why a 2.5 would be an exception.


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_Heres a video clip I took at Dres tonight of a 1st and 2nd gear pull on the street in the car
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l5aZNtAQA8
Enjoy guys!

_Modified by MattWayMK5 at 12:47 PM 8-10-2008_

NICE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Sounds like a 2.5 .... witch is good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_don't think stuff is the appropriate word as the 2.5 fits like its at home. 1.8t, VR6, 2.0 all fit in MKIV's and MKIII's, don't see why a 2.5 would be an exception.

Which means that I really want a 2.5 liter mk II


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

This would be Great for the 2.5!!!
I think Im going to look into getting one made up.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

looks like an awesome idea for a normal horsepower street car, but you have to wonder its cooling capability vs. horsepower potential


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I dont know.
Its basically just a air/water cooler setup. 
dry ice in the water should give some good results on the track but not practical for the street. 
i guess


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I dont know.
Its basically just a air/water cooler setup. 
dry ice in the water should give some good results on the track but not practical for the street. 
i guess

did you just use the word practical








i look at you different now andre...i didn't know that word was in our vocabulary


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
did you just use the word practical








i look at you different now andre...i didn't know that word was in our vocabulary










I'm sorry, spending too much time on vortex..lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

who makes that ic/intake??


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I found it in this thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3932937


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Just use a large enough coolant resevior, and radiator for the IC system, and it'll cool to ambient all day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Only problem with air/water systems heat soaking is not using enough fluid and/or a large enough radiator.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Just use a large enough coolant resevior, and radiator for the IC system, and it'll cool to ambient all day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Only problem with air/water systems heat soaking is not using enough fluid and/or a large enough radiator.

If we get these made what size reservoir would you recommend?


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
what size reservoir would you recommend?

minimum 3 gallon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*

I don't even know what the math would be on that..... but 3gal including core and radiator sounds big enough. You could always snoop around the mustang cobra forums and try to see what those guys are getting as far as intake temps with their upgraded stock units. I know it is pretty popular to use a larger tank, and some upgrade the radiator. A twin supercharger will most likely be putting out more heat than your turbo at similar boost levels. So if they can daily drive a blown V8 without heat-soak, than a turbo'd 5cyl should be able to do it as well.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

there was a gt500 at the track lastnight running a larger tank fo his air/water. he said it holds twice the capacity of the stock tank.
how would a tank be designed to work with dry ice? wouldn't want the ice to damage the pump or cause blockage. Never worked with the setup before, sorry if the questions are too basic.


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

trap door kinda deal- think of the fries at mc donalds ( stay with me here, haha) the fries are your dry ice blocks, the oil is your water. you simply make a basket in your resevior to hold the dry ice- the water flows over it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*

If you had no way of venting pressure, that would blow the system up, the change of solid (frozen) CO2 into gas would be something like 800X's volume increase. That is only if you could keep the water around it from freezing as well. I read somewhere that fuel and intake temps were good around 70deg F. I don't know if that is true or not, but judging from how my car runs smoother when it is warmed up during the winter makes me think that may have some truth to it. Cooling your charge air to less than 100deg F, probably wouldn't gain much power anyways.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_If you had no way of venting pressure, that would blow the system up, the change of solid (frozen) CO2 into gas would be something like 800X's volume increase.

A very valid point. You don't want one of these under your hood: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b20KatPyhXw


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_If you had no way of venting pressure, that would blow the system up, the change of solid (frozen) CO2 into gas would be something like 800X's volume increase. That is only if you could keep the water around it from freezing as well. I read somewhere that fuel and intake temps were good around 70deg F. I don't know if that is true or not, but judging from how my car runs smoother when it is warmed up during the winter makes me think that may have some truth to it. Cooling your charge air to less than 100deg F, probably wouldn't gain much power anyways.

The systems are vented
you use coolant not water
And you do gain a decent amount power at 60deg F compared to 100deg F
The colder(within reason) you can make the charge air and fuel, the better for power and detonation control.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Just found some info on the net.
Funny part is i stumbled upon it(was trying to find something for a power supply I have at home...lol)
http://www.mr2supercharger.com....html


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To you guys for always pushing the envelope


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

group buy!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_group buy!

drop it off on a friday and we will have it done for sunday night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

youll make a intake mani for me?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_youll make a intake mani for me?

we can have one no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif their is actually a company designing a production manifold that is going to be similar to andres but have a single fuel rail..i think dual fuel rail will be an option


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

well im 3k miles away but in the future.....


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_well im 3k miles away but in the future.....

im 45 mins down the street...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (skyrolla89)*

I need a Bettle 2.5 airbox


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
we can have one no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif their is actually a company designing a production manifold that is going to be similar to andres but have a single fuel rail..i think dual fuel rail will be an option

are u guys making one now?? My car is still a virgin so im looking for a good first aftermarket part...


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How about a nice affordable tubular mani and hot dp?


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
their is actually a company designing a production manifold that is going to be similar to andres but have a single fuel rail..i think dual fuel rail will be an option

Are you speaking of Evolution Tuning's planned intake mani, or is there someone else?


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

updates?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

memories....lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDp8yjdFAD4


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Are you saying that's what happened?????? Or just referring to the fuel line incident?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

the fuel line incident.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Anything new going on with this car?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_Anything new going on with this car?

Yea, its getting turbo'd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Waitng for parts to come in.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Yea, its getting turbo'd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Waitng for parts to come in.


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_
Are you speaking of Evolution Tuning's planned intake mani, or is there someone else?

there is talk of a few different companies making intake manifolds for the 2.5L engines. lets see who hits the market first.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Should be interesting.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

just saw ur MKIV 2.5 video 1st gear 2nd gear
very nice
your gauges arent working though hehe


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Yea...lol
I might end up swapping a complete rabbit wiring harness, and cluster in. Maybe I will be able to get an inspection sticker...lol


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

why is this thread on page 3?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*

because driving this car N/A is not good enough for andre he is craving to get that turbo on


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Because I have a sickness and can't leave well enough alone








On my way to road runners to buy oil feed and return lines


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

lol see this is why the rabbit still isnt done. You gotta do one at a time Andre http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_lol see this is why the rabbit still isnt done. You gotta do one at a time Andre http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_











I need one of these.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I need one of these.

The Lift or the motor? The motor we happen to have one


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

the lift, he has two engines.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Because I have a sickness and can't leave well enough alone








 
It never goes away even when you get older LOL







Bob.G
P.S build looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
It never goes away even when you get older LOL







Bob.G
P.S build looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey Bob whats new?


----------



## skyyost (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Waiting Patiently. Any progress?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (skyyost)*

Been having some bad weather here, also need a camera person. or are you referring to the turbo?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

i'm bored......


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i'm bored......

Wanna do some research to see if you could fit a 2.5 in a audi a4 b6 body?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

we already talked about this








i'm up for it if you have the parts and funding....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_we already talked about this








i'm up for it if you have the parts and funding....

That's was the b5. I was thinking of the b6. I would do it if its will physically fit.
Most parts and funding are check. Need a shell and and know how..


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

find a shell and i'll have the know how...i think


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Wanna do some research to see if you could fit a 2.5 in a audi a4 b6 body?

You want pics?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
You want pics?









Could you please?


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i'll have the know how...i think



















_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:42 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_









_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:42 PM 3-8-2009_

go away.


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_









_Modified by happy vw bunny at 9:42 PM 3-8-2009_

Lets see the rabbit with the r32 front end on it... I heard its horrible looking! 
To the OP
Can't wait to see the finished work keep it up!!


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Lets see the rabbit with the r32 front end on it... I heard its horrible !!

Great! Then I will take that as a compliment having seen your leather!! Thanks!








ps. Take the rest to the PM's if you want...Andre is a brilliant guy and his project threads don't need to be muddied by your malignant comments......


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (happy vw bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *happy vw bunny* »_
Great! Then I will take that as a compliment having seen your leather!! Thanks!








ps. Take the rest to the PM's if you want...Andre is a brilliant guy and his project threads don't need to be muddied by your malignant comments......

I was just asking for you to post some pix. Thats all! Only thread I saw you on. I wanted to see for my self!
He is a good guy and builds cars right!


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JTIgirl422* »_
Lets see the front end on it... I heard its horrible looking! 



Here are pics of the NEW front end. Tell us what you think.


















I don't think it looks bad at all.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mein_GTI)*

Tell you what we think? Ok.
Think your a cocky, rude person and you bought an overpriced vag car and it's still slow. 
Let your kids drive it so they can "modify" it, since we know it will look better then your great wheel "design" on your Gti. 
That ok?
-E


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (elitist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elitist* »_Tell you what we think? Ok.
Think your a cocky, rude person and you bought an overpriced vag car and it's still slow. 
Let your kids drive it so they can "modify" it, since we know it will look better then your great wheel "design" on your Gti. 
That ok?
-E









Looks like you and I share some common traits. However my "overpriced vag car" will be a 500 hp monster shortly. So it won't be "slow".
If I let my kids drive it.....I'll just collect the insurance money and purchase 2 more......can you elitist? As your name suggests you must have the necessary means.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mein_GTI)*

So, money is everything to you? Glad you got a tainted view of the American way. It's a small pee pee car. Don't you have other things to do? 99.9% of your post are worthless. From the looks of it on here, no one likes you. So I hope your happy with your big baller status money you think is so great. Money can't buy you happiness, style, or friends. Well maybe a hooker "friend" for an hour or less. 
-e


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (elitist)*

haha please keep it to PM's guys. We dont want andres thread getting locked


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

I apoligize to the OP!! 
I didn't know they would take it this far. I forgot that is what they do. 
Just wanted her to post some pix in "Mk5" forum not yours. 
Last comment, that porsche doesn't impress me, im sorry! Porsches over $150k impress me. Thats just me go big or go home ya know.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

Haha. Funny stuff, Oh well
Andre... What's going on?? Updates!!


----------



## JTIgirl422 (Jan 31, 2005)

yea i check back every so often to see what the deal is. 
PIX PLEASE!!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I just ordered a camera to take pix. Next time I have people over I will upload a video.
Ps: vortex was founded on drama...hahhaha. The winter makes everyone cranky, once we all start going to meets again and meet everyone in person we will be one big happy family...lol
On a serious note Once I get my ish together I will make new threads. Reason is the current titles/threads were mostly testing and therefore dont have "searchable titles". Most of my threads are just to document/publish my ideas.


----------



## wo2kid (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Ps: vortex was founded on drama...hahhaha. The winter makes everyone cranky, once we all start going to meets again and meet everyone in person we will be one big happy family...lol


I AGREE!!!


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (wo2kid)*

andre!! whats up? how are things i haven't seen you around in awhile..


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_andre!! whats up? how are things i haven't seen you around in awhile..

pass by


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (JTIgirl422)*

You guys are so funny.








You come to flame, and when it happens.....you didn't mean to do it or you thought it wouldn't happen.








We are not here to impress you or anyone else on Vortex....we don’t have to. We’ve never started a build thread on Vortex to inflate our egos. Nor do we have to work 3 jobs to support our car habit. We do, on occasion, posted a rebuttal to the flaming comments.
We won't be posting pics of the bunny, you'll have to wait and see it in person.


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mein_GTI)*

Yet you post pitures of a none vortex car. I "sure" it was not to show off








I hope I never meet you in real life. I'm glad we aren't around eachother. Your ignorance and brainless banter would make me get a migrain in person. 
Andre, we all would love to see this thread continue with updates on the car, so what's new with it?


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (elitist)*


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Haven't touched the mk4 because stuff is coming together for the mk5.
I still need to figure out which I will take to show n go.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

This porject is sick!! keep up the crazy cool work
BTW is the turbo actually on the car yet?


_Modified by Turbonix at 7:50 AM 5-8-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Audi4u/[email protected] 2.5L productions ([email protected])*

So...updates?


----------



## Patryk R32 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Haven't touched the mk4 because stuff is coming together for the mk5.
I still need to figure out which I will take to show n go.

I didn't see you at show n go.....??? 
Which one did you take?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Patryk R32)*


----------



## We Dubbin' (Jul 30, 2007)

i am sooo impressed with your work andre. i cant believe you have the balls to do this kind of stuff. hats off to you. and im kind of local, and im friends with mattyway so next time he heads in your direction, im hoppin in his car to see you do some work lol.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (We Dubbin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *We Dubbin’* »_i am sooo impressed with your work andre. i cant believe you have the balls to do this kind of stuff. hats off to you. and im kind of local, and im friends with mattyway so next time he heads in your direction, im hoppin in his car to see you do some work lol. 

Just so everyone knows, this is only the start of the 2.5 projects. Andre will be doing work this summer


----------



## We Dubbin' (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
Just so everyone knows, this is only the start of the 2.5 projects. Andre will be doing work this summer
 

so me and you can take a ride down to newark and see this guy?? haha
but really matt, where the *** have you been. havnt seen you in like 9 years bro


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (We Dubbin')*


_Quote, originally posted by *We Dubbin’* »_ 

so me and you can take a ride down to newark and see this guy?? haha
but really matt, where the *** have you been. havnt seen you in like 9 years bro

Im probably gonna go be him on sat but ive been around. I think I saw you driving in rochelle ave friday night


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

all you parts to put this hunk-o-junk back together are in, pick them up and give me your money


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_all you parts to put this hunk-o-junk back together are in, pick them up and give me your money









haha lets go andre, i wanna see this thing blow up already haha just kidding


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_
haha lets go andre, i wanna see this thing blow up already haha just kidding

if thats all you want to see where were you the last three times he started it up


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
if thats all you want to see where were you the last three times he started it up









hahahahahahaha you just got owned dre


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

lol I did
I'm glad he's my friend, I can only imagine the wrath if I were his enemy....lol


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

haha so is the bunny gonna be moving this weekend or what?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattWayMK5* »_haha so is the bunny gonna be moving this weekend or what?

I hope so. Come over. I also have to get the oil return welded to the oil pan for the mk4. I'm going to install the turbo this weekend.
The heater core went in the mk3. I'm not palling to fix it so i will be getting rid of it in the fall. The mk4 will become my daily.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I hope so. Come over. I also have to get the oil return welded to the oil pan for the mk4. I'm going to install the turbo this weekend.
The heater core went in the mk3. I'm not palling to fix it so i will be getting rid of it in the fall. The mk4 will become my daily.

Word, i got time saturday so ill come over. I know of a cheep mk2 vr for sale if you want a nice daily haha


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
I hope so. Come over. I also have to get the oil return welded to the oil pan for the mk4. I'm going to install the turbo this weekend.
The heater core went in the mk3. I'm not palling to fix it so i will be getting rid of it in the fall. The mk4 will become my daily.

Damn, sounds like you got your hands full. You know there is a private pool going on in here for who is going to finish first, you or Scott (sharons03jetta). After the straight-line acceleration test there's going to be a fight to the death to see who is the ultimate grass-roots 2.5 tuner!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

lol
well ordered more stuff today and did a compression test so i can document my starting values.
cyl 1 180
cyl 2 180
cyl 3 180
cyl 4 190
cyl 5 190
Going to install the injectors tomorrow.
Scouring the classifieds fr some used parts also, to see if I can find some deals.
Scott's build is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

better numbers i than i saw. i got 170-175 across the cylinders.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I did mine with the throttle wide open.
I bought some 1.8t exhaust studs. going to see if i can put them in with the turbo manifold today.


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

A nice change of pace for a MKIV.
Subscribed.


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (bificus99)*

What ever happened to this? This was something i've been thinking about doing. Or maybe hiring you to do it.
Does anyone have a company they recommend to do complete engine swaps?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_What ever happened to this? This was something i've been thinking about doing. Or maybe hiring you to do it.
Does anyone have a company they recommend to do complete engine swaps?









I have been thinking of doing the swap in an audi b6 quattro instead. This project is almost over though.


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Nice work!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_What ever happened to this? This was something i've been thinking about doing. Or maybe hiring you to do it.
Does anyone have a company they recommend to do complete engine swaps?

we have and can do a 2.5L swap for you if you wish....


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Thinking about picking this up and maybe doing to 2.5 turbo swap into it.
What do you guys think?


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

That would be a nice project!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do it.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Thinking about picking this up and maybe doing to 2.5 turbo swap into it.
What do you guys think?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Lets have a vote. yellow or grey 








My vote is for the grey







Going to see if the seller will negotiate a price with me.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I vote grey also...


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

i vote grey...but it needs to be freshened up...that is what your plan has in store for it anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (DRedman45)*

grey


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DRedman45)*

Andre
its not as straight forward as you think chief


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Andre
its not as straight forward as you think chief









it is for him
http://farm5.static.flickr.com...o.jpg
thats a MKV 2.5T engine in a MKIV... chief...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_
it is for him
http://farm5.static.flickr.com...o.jpg
thats a MKV 2.5T engine in a MKIV... chief...

Hi Noobles
How are you doing? 
Sorry sorry let me redo this:
.....Hi Andre , my name is Issam , how are you doing?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

hahaha....


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

lol, noobles...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
Hi Noobles
How are you doing? 
Sorry sorry let me redo this:
.....Hi Andre , my name is Issam , how are you doing?









Hi Issam, Nice to meet you. I need custom parts, make it happen....lol
I need custom motor mount brackets,
custom intake manifold
custom T3 flanged exhaust manifold
Oil pan issue already figured 
Transmission already figured


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do it grey.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I'd do it grey as well... theres a gray one I see everyday in town. I wish I could get it for a winter car. I can't believe this thread is still up I posted on this back in 08


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

That intercooler in the intake plenum is going to absolutely murder your resonance tuning. 
Pressure waves don't cleanly resonate back and forth through an intercooler core lol. 
Looks good, will an o2m fit in there?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That intercooler in the intake plenum is going to absolutely murder your resonance tuning. 
Pressure waves don't cleanly resonate back and forth through an intercooler core lol. 
Looks good, will an o2m fit in there? 

Yea, an o2m will fit. Did you get my PM?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Sick... We're going to work on some 2.5L parts just as soon as our engine dyno is up and running. 
I'm checking my PM's now, google chrome seems to block them quite frequently.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sick... We're going to work on some 2.5L parts just as soon as our engine dyno is up and running. 
I'm checking my PM's now, google chrome seems to block them quite frequently. 

I like this post!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

me is waiting impatiently


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

Can you fix your pic links?


----------



## nomnomcarrots (Aug 15, 2018)

the4ork said:


> Can you fix your pic links?


This thread hasn't been active in almost nine years. OP's last activity was over five years ago. You're probably out of luck. There are chrome extensions that claim to fix broken photobucket links, you could try one of those. An unfortunate byproduct of image hosting sites is that they don't make for very good archives.


----------



## KennBee (Feb 23, 2018)

Is there any way to see the pictures associated with this post? I’m considering swapping a 2014 2.5L into my 2007 Mk4 Bora.


----------

